# Old rasp found in a barn + hickory from Arbuckle Mountians = ugly knife



## r3v0lution (Dec 28, 2012)

That is pretty sharp! No pun intended... Lol..

Did a great job!


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Really looks cool. I have some old rasp that i want to make knives out of. It should hold a good edge.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

That looks freaking awesome to me!


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I cant see an ugly knife. looks way better than those shiney ones that dont get used. Awesome knife!


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Great looking .


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

good looking knife. but isn't it to brittle?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

safe cracker said:


> good looking knife. but isn't it to brittle?


No I tempered it back after heat treating it. I didn't leave it as found, I annealed it, made the knife then re-heat treated it.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

i like it!!!!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

different but still cool


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it looks great.


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like it!!


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it's awesome. I'd love to have something like that. Nothing ugly about it in my book.


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

I like the look of the blade, I think it would look pretty wild with some carbon fiber scales on it. And don't take this the wrong way but from a visual appeal the middle pin being out of line draws my attention to that soon as I look at the handle.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

No reason to be on the fence. I'd love to have one like it!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Fletch Helical said:


> I like the look of the blade, I think it would look pretty wild with some carbon fiber scales on it. And don't take this the wrong way but from a visual appeal the middle pin being out of line draws my attention to that soon as I look at the handle.


it was all I could do to get them as straight as I did, you ever try drilling on top of the little rasp tops, the drill bit always finds it way to the valleys and they didn't line up.


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

I could understand that. There isn't as noticeable difference between the front and back. Maybe just the 2 pins may have been a better option. Again I'm not knocking it, it's a cool looking knife, just my honest thoughts on the handle area.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice! How did u heat treat and anneal?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

HawgEnvy said:


> Very nice! How did u heat treat and anneal?


In my forge, just like I do on all "mystery steel" I heat it up 1500 1600 degrees let it cool down, at that point if I can cut it with a file or saw its annealed, I then take it to non magnetic and quench it. If it gets brittle hard I know I can work with it. A little none scientific test I do on all "mystery steels" before I take the time to make a knife just to find out I cant make a good knife.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Uglys but, that knife came out sweet! Really looks good.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I've made quit a few knives from farrier rasps (I'm a farrier so I have a constant supply).

I forge them to the thickness I want. It flattens the teeth some but I don't see that as a bad thing since they'll hang on to so much dirt if you don't.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome looking knife


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Love it! A very unique piece of work and not so pretty that a person would be afraid to use it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It may not have the finish & decoration that we've seen from you in the past, but it's a knife that I'd be dam proud to own!!

But I disagree, it's not an ugly knife. It's the workmanship, man!! 

Thanks for posting it.

Allen


----------



## dfe002 (Oct 20, 2010)

If that's an "ugly knife" id love to see what you call a beautiful knife


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

sweet knife!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Fletch Helical said:


> I could understand that. There isn't as noticeable difference between the front and back. Maybe just the 2 pins may have been a better option. Again I'm not knocking it, it's a cool looking knife, just my honest thoughts on the handle area.


I just noticed your avatar!! We need more cow bell!!! SNL Will Ferrell is hilarious I own them all!!


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Coolest knife I've ever seen! Looks like fish scales!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

BadAZZ. Love it.


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

Very Cool!! I think the knife has a great deal of personality and character. Something that only a true craftsman such as yourself would have thought of and seen the potential when the tool was found.
One tool lends itself to another.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

MGF said:


> I've made quit a few knives from farrier rasps (I'm a farrier so I have a constant supply).
> 
> I forge them to the thickness I want. It flattens the teeth some but I don't see that as a bad thing since they'll hang on to so much dirt if you don't.


I have done the same, but I wanted to do something different, I have been so tied up making knives from purchased stock materials I was just wanting to go back and make one like I use to, out of what ever I can find you know. I have a small piece of it left I may forge into a hidden tang knife someday.


----------



## Oberhaz (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks perfect to me. Piece of art.


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful. A true work of art.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i think it is awesome! love the leftovers in the blade


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I put together a list of tools and there useses, if you decide to take on a project like this one.

DRILL PRESS:
A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.



WIRE WHEEL:
Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh --'



SKIL SAW:
A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.



PLIERS:
Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters



BELT SANDER:
An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.



HACKSAW:
One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle... It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.



VISE-GRIPS:
Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.



OXYACETYLENE TORCH:
Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race..



TABLE SAW:
A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.




BAND SAW:
A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.





PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER:
Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.



STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER:
A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.



PRY BAR:

A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.





HAMMER:
Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent to the object we are trying to hit.



UTILITY KNIFE:
Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.



Son of a b*tch TOOL

Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'Son of a b*tch' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.


----------



## Perky (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey. I have all those tools and use them accordingly as posted.


----------



## blue_pill85 (Oct 14, 2012)

LMAO I had all of those tools, unfortunately they all were needed to stand in for my missing SOB tool, after my hammer maliciously attacks my hand. I was looking at an old rasp in my basement the other day thinking it would be fun to try. the pre cut annealing was my only worry. thanks


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

that is awesome. you left just enough originality of the tool to give it some kick ***** character. I'd love to have one like that.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

That knife is so ugly :mg:, I think you should post a price and sell it just to get it out of your house. Just make sure to PM me with the price first :wink:.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

It looks sweet. My son is getting into blacksmithing and now, with this example, he has his instructions on what dad needs for hunting season.


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

Yo so thats where i lost that. Can you ship it back to me? LOL

That thing is awesome!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

been a busy weekend, about all I got done was the sheath for this knife.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

If you're having issues drilling on uneven material like that, try using an endmill to plunge-spot the area you want to drill. It'll create a nice flat area you can punch and drill. Looks wicked, BTW!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Highball said:


> If you're having issues drilling on uneven material like that, try using an endmill to plunge-spot the area you want to drill. It'll create a nice flat area you can punch and drill. Looks wicked, BTW!


now there is an idea, I have a brand new mill and didn't even think to use it.


----------

